
Looking for partners on web dev sales and I'll provide technical expertise - faizanchaki
Hey! How&#x27;s everyone?<p>I&#x27;ve been developing websites and web apps for more than 2 years now. I specialize in Custom Wordpress Website Development and Pixel Perfect PSD to HTML conversion. I also develop E-commerce websites from idea to complete product.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a partner who can provide web design clients to me and we can work together as a dev shop. You take care of the sales side and I take care of the development.<p>PM me if you think this is something you can do and we can discuss the specifics of this deal.<p>Looking forward to working with you on this.
======
JSeymourATL
Afraid no contact details in your profile.

~~~
faizanchaki
I'll put the details up right now.

